# updated pics, custom hood, air ride & complete audio & video



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=285173


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

orange_300zx said:


> *http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=285173 *


Damn that's a lot of TV's for a car, . I love the one's in the mirrors! How much does something like that cost and where did you get them? Oh yeah, how do they work? Thanks! Later,
Fletch


----------

